# Lure Coursing!



## einspänner

The county park system is having a two day pet fest with lots of vendors and activities. I went out today to try out lure coursing with Scout. For those who don't know what it is, it's a sport designed to mimic running prey, originally for sight hounds. They set up a course with pulleys staked into ground and then put string around them with the lure on it, usually plastic bags. This is all hooked up to a motor that spools the string and sends the lure around the course. If that doesn't make sense go check out some videos. 

Has anyone one else tried it? It's great for tiring them out. I think I'll head back tomorrow to get some video footage and maybe try out some dock diving too. 

The best part of being there was that three people actually knew what Scout is! A Hungarian woman came up to us with her little son and said confidently, "now that is a Vizsla!" and started raving about them. I think it made her day. The lure coursing folks knew as well and explained all about the breed during her run. Later another person asked if she was a WHV. It's definitely worth it to have a sleepy Scout splayed out next to me. 



Dumbo ears. ;D


----------



## mswhipple

I've never tried it, but I have enjoyed watching it!!


----------



## Carolina Blue

That is so cool! I want to get K in one of those events, but they seem to be so 'breed specific' and the V is not one of of the breeds that are run. Glad you all had fun!


----------



## tknafox2

Looks like Scout is having a GREAT time!!!
Thanks for sharing and the great pictures!!


----------



## einspänner

CarolinaBlue, you piqued my interest so I did a little research. Turns out AKC has a Coursing Ability Test that is open to any breed. Here's a link to upcoming events in NC http://www.akc.org/events/search/bl...T&save_as_default=Y&saved_states=&select_all=
UKC has something similar, but I didn't see any events scheduled near us. Let me know if you give it a try!

This was just a fun run, with the entry fee going to a local shelter. We're definitely going back tomorrow and we'll be meeting up with another V!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

There is a company in our area called Swift Paws that sets up in a different location each weekend. They are a few miles down the road from us once a month, otherwise about 30-60 minutes away. We tried it the first time when Ellie was maybe 6 months old, she loved it and it wore her out. On her second trip through the course, she had it figured out. Instead of following the lure the entire time, she runs it the first time, figures out the course and then tries to cut the lure off (she often succeeds). She also knows it comes in and out of a machine and that she can stop it with her paw on the string. 

The operators always remember Ellie and get a kick out of her and her strategic moves. Last time she sat right at the machine at one point and the operator said, "she is so smart, right now she is reverse engineering the machine to build one at home". ;D

Try googling lure coursing for your state, that is how I found Swift Paws. All they do is fun runs. I am really interested in also trying barn hunting.


----------



## einspänner

This was Swift Paws too! I saw they were based in FL, but I guess they make trips elsewhere for special events. I was really impressed with their team. I even looked at the machines they sell, but until I win the lottery it's not happening. If Ellie does figure out to make them, have her explain it to me! That's too funny that she'll stand on the string. Scout's second time around she figured out that she could cut corners or run in the opposite direction to catch it.


----------



## cooperman

Einspanner this looks like so much fun scout looks ace. Even better that folk knew what whv are and they spotted a great one with scout. ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Einspanner--

I think Swift Paws franchises out and I know they do travel some as well. Super nice folks. We also looked at purchasing a machine the first time we went. If you know anyone handy, there are also lots of instructions on line how to build one on the cheap. 

Ellie only puts paw down on the string right when the lure gets close by. She is hysterical because she is in full blown stalk mode the whole time. She takes it all quite seriously. We put her in with another V buddy of hers to see if they would both run the full course. He ran it the whole time, but she continued trying to outsmart it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

FLgatorgirl said:


> ...
> Ellie only puts paw down on the string right when the lure gets close by. She is hysterical because she is in full blown stalk mode the whole time. She takes it all quite seriously. ...


I'd love to see that! Can you get a video next time?


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Bob,
I do need to get a video next time we go, she is a trip to watch run the course. She caught the lure at least 4 times on her last two runs. She must do things the operator is not expecting because I never saw any other dogs catch the lure.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

V's are not eligible to compete in AKC Lure Coursing Events!!!
http://classic.akc.org/events/lure_coursing/eligible_breeds.cfm

That's probably because they would have an unfair advantage and win all the time 

Bob


----------



## einspänner

Well as promised I got video today. We tried running my sister's dog at the same time, but he just wasn't getting it. I apologize in advance for the dizzying spin halfway through
! Just shows how hard it is to keep up with a V!







And the video: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/JBW527
might not be available immediately.

I'm going to be on pins and needles the rest of the week. Friday we drive up to VA for her NAVDHA NA test!!!


----------

